# My first celluloid pen



## apple320 (Jan 8, 2010)

Chris


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 8, 2010)

Beautiful looking pen and great craftsmanship.   Darrell Eisner


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 8, 2010)

Chris, an other winner from you....


----------



## jbostian (Jan 8, 2010)

Very nice!

Jamie


----------



## tim self (Jan 8, 2010)

Beautiful work sir.


----------



## PaulSF (Jan 8, 2010)

That looks like butter tastes!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 8, 2010)

Chris,
Awesome pen.  Well done.


----------



## CSue (Jan 8, 2010)

PaulSF said:


> That looks like butter tastes!


 
Yes!  Beautifully said.  

Beautifully done as well!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 9, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 9, 2010)

I could sell that------easy.
Looks great


----------



## hewunch (Jan 9, 2010)

WOW! Just WOW! Great job!


----------



## papaturner (Jan 9, 2010)

It appears  all the adjectives have been used and I agree with them all.


----------



## Dan_F (Jan 9, 2010)

Very classy. How are you tapping the threads for the Schmidt nib units? Standard size threads?

Dan


----------

